# Help :) A good camera for macro  and family pics



## MichalDosi (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi!! I need your guys help...
I'm looking for a camera to use for 2 main purposes. 
* Family pictures - field trips, in and out doors pictures with good quality.
* High quality macro pictures of glass art that i make.  Manuel control.

My budget is 500-600$ and I'm really lost...

Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## Railphotog (Nov 8, 2012)

How big is your glass art?  Macro really means frame filling images of teeny bugs - is your glass this small?  Probably not, so you seem to need a close focusing lens.  Many kit lenses will focus pretty close, might be an idea to visit a camera shop and give one a test ride.   All modern DSLRs and many bridge cameras have manual (not manuel!) controls.  Why do you require manual controls, do you actually know how to use them?


----------



## MichalDosi (Nov 8, 2012)

its about 1" in diameter.
I'm thinking maybe one of these 2.
Canon EOS Rebel T3 Digital Camera and 18-55mm IS II Lens
or
Canon PowerShot G15 Digital Camera 6350B001 B&H Photo Video
the question is if the first one will be able to take the macro pictures without having to change the lens


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 8, 2012)

MichalDosi said:


> its about 1" in diameter.
> I'm thinking maybe one of these 2.
> Canon EOS Rebel T3 Digital Camera and 18-55mm IS II Lens
> or
> ...


From the two i'd choose Rebel with kit lens. I don't own one (Nikon guy) but seems the lens is macro capable (my source: wikipedia  ).


----------



## MichalDosi (Nov 8, 2012)

If you're a nikon guy how about this one?
Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera w/18-55mm VR Lens and Basic B&H


----------



## jaomul (Nov 8, 2012)

Neither lens is full macro on these cameras. A macro lens will set you back most of your budget. i suggest you look into a bridge camera


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 8, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Neither lens is full macro on these cameras. A macro lens will set you back most of your budget. i suggest you look into a bridge camera


I prefer DSLR because of the speed and convenience and ability to extend. If budget is tough I'd recommend to try macro extension tube than dedicated macro lens. For still subjects (like art glass) they will be very good.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 8, 2012)

AlexanderB said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Neither lens is full macro on these cameras. A macro lens will set you back most of your budget. i suggest you look into a bridge camera
> ...


Op says he wants to shoot family and macro without changing lens. Also restricted on budget


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 8, 2012)

MichalDosi said:


> If you're a nikon guy how about this one?
> Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera w/18-55mm VR Lens and Basic B&H


Both modern Nikons and Canons are very good. Actually this is about preference initially. If you will go with Nikon and will buy more lenses I'd recommend FX format lenses.


----------



## Someones (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm telling you brother, don't even think of going for  kit lenses. 18-55 Its bloody useless.
get a Canon 550 or 500. and get a lens 50mm (one hell of a lens for portraits) and then go for 18-135( that too)
I have 600D with 50mm 1.8 and 18-135, Using them, I do weddings, Concerts, Portraits,Band shoots, Fashion & the best part is I GET PAID 
Someones 5th eye
http://www.facebook.com/5theye


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 8, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Op says he wants to shoot family and macro without changing lens.


Where is the part about not changing the lens? If family have kids for example then fast focusing makes life a lot easier. Once I had fuji bridge camera - not an ideal experience in my opinion. And both cameras presented by topic starter are DSLRs...


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 8, 2012)

Someones said:


> I'm telling you brother, don't even think of going for  kit lenses. 18-55 Its bloody useless.


Why useless? Value for the money is good.


----------



## Railphotog (Nov 8, 2012)

I've used the 18-55mm kit lens on my Canons with good results, have had a few shots published in magazines, so it certainly wasn't useless to me.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

AlexanderB said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Op says he wants to shoot family and macro without changing lens.
> ...



if the first one will be able to take the macro pictures without having to change the lens

Maybe there


----------



## jaomul (Nov 9, 2012)

Someones said:


> I'm telling you brother, don't even think of going for  kit lenses. 18-55 Its bloody useless.
> get a Canon 550 or 500. and get a lens 50mm (one hell of a lens for portraits) and then go for 18-135( that too)
> I have 600D with 50mm 1.8 and 18-135, Using them, I do weddings, Concerts, Portraits,Band shoots, Fashion & the best part is I GET PAID
> Someones 5th eye
> http://www.facebook.com/5theye


While the 50 is good for portraits and the 18-135 has better range I completely disagree that the 18-55 kit lens is useless. Actually now i am typing I remember seeing a few photos by a regular poster Buckster from a kit lens that would prove without arguement how untrue your statement is


----------



## Tony S (Nov 9, 2012)

Look for a used or refurbed camera and save money on the camera body, then  put the extra left over into your lenses. A kit lens will work for family shots, but to get the best macro shots you should have a dedicated macro lens. Shooting up close will really show the flaws in a lens if you are looking for something really sharp and contrasty.

  The DSLR is going to be an advantage over the P&S for family shots. Kids move too fast and even though the newer P&S cameras have less shutter lag, it's still a pain and you will miss shots of them.


----------



## panblue (Nov 9, 2012)

There are literally a hundred cameras you could buy. your question is like asking us to choose you a car.
For your stated purposes, any 2nd hand Canon DSLR from the last 8 years with a kit lens will give you these pictures.


----------



## panblue (Nov 9, 2012)

People use the term 'macro' loosely. Close-up photography is possible with any 18-55/70 type SLR kit lens.


----------

